
Ask HN: Is it unprofessional to have emojis in your CTA button? - kbottle
I am looking to improve the CTA buttons by adding emojis. I also have &quot;corporate&quot; websites on my list I was wondering what is the general view about button-emojis.<p>Thank you!
======
Nettles
I don't think it would be unprofessional in every circumstance. It really
comes down to knowing who will be interacting with your CTA, how it fits with
the brand behind it, and the perception of the industry that the CTA is
operating in.

I tend to judge the use of emojis based on age of demographic and the scale of
traditional to non-traditional industry and err on the side of caution.

You will most likely not lose a lot by not using emojis, even with an audience
that likes them, but could potentially lose by using them with and audience
that does not like them.

